# Unresolved Symbols error

## toxotoarchon

Im trying to write the configuration for ndiswrapper for modprobe by using the -m option, but i get the error "Unresolved Symbols in...", this error has already occured for me in several areas, and im just bloody well sick of it  :Wink:  . If any one could tell me how to get rid of these "unresolved symbols" i would be most appreciative. The mentioned modules are installed.

```

LS236 root # ndiswrapper -m

Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules.conf

depmod: /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r7/modules.dep~ is not an ELF file

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bfusb.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wan/comx.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_svw.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_via.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r7/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.o

```

----------

## rjp

I've had similar problems with ip_tables modules.  To solve them I had to rebuild the kernel modules:

cd [path to your kernel source]

make clean

make dep

make modules

make modules_install

basically, the make clean step solves some dependancy problems that lead to unresolved symbols.

Hope this helps!

----------

## Jefklak

Your System.map is indeed borked up...

Try to copy it to /boot after recompiling, this won't erase it.

----------

## toxotoarchon

This is gunna be an awful newb kinda question, but will everything ive already emerged have to be reemerged?

----------

## gurke

as i see it here its a kernel problem, so the rest of the system should remain untouched.

----------

## toxotoarchon

Ok, did all that, but it didn't work, ive still got the same error when i run ndiswrapper -m, is there anything else i can try?

----------

